# Coyote hunting



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Gonna give the yot hunting a try this year after seeing 7 during deer season. I checked all through the ODNR regs. and found that you can't hunt anything but deer during gun season but the rest of the year must be ok. Going with the buddies during muzzleloader season, they're not done yet, I took 2. I'll be using the 22-250. Not hunting the deer but I guess I'll still be keeping the 5am schedule and going out with them and the evening as well. I don't want to sink the $150. into a battery remote distress call but I'm planning on getting some call, maybe a rabbit, they came to one friends doe-in-heat bleat. I'm not sure I want to do that because if a warden comes along he could say I was after deer.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

first off, you can hunt yotes during deer season. 2nd, if you do, you must be using guns legal for deer and have a tag for deer. In other words, if your out in the woods without a tag and a 22-250, prepare for a fine if caught. Take your muzzleloader instead, get your 3rd tag if you are in a 3 deer area and blast yotes and a 3rd deer. 
If not, better wait till after deer season. Then pull out the 22/250, buy a $15 dying rabbit mouth call, get camo on, give it a try. If you hunt during the day you won't need a light, however, I can tell you they come in more readily at night (light required), but it depends on how much pressure they get in your area. If you saw 7 during gun season, chances are the population is very strong in that area and as soon as you start blowing on that rabbit call they will run over each other to get to your easy meal! Good luck huntin!


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Let me rephase that. I know you can kill yotes during deer season and with anything you can legally take deer with. I did not see anything in the regs. that after deer gun season you can not shoot yotes with a rifle. I guess the warden could come up to me during Feb. and say I was shooting deer. I don't own a smoke pole but I could take the xbow. I don't need the 3rd deer I had 1 1/2 left from last year. The wife says I need to be eatin more venison. No you can't have any of mine.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Sounds like you have a plan, good luck blastin yotes. Post a pick if you get one!  

By the way, next to jerky, meatballs and meatloaf are a good way to consume large qty of venison if you are short on recipes I posted a couple in the kitchen.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

lv2fish said:


> Sounds like you have a plan, good luck blastin yotes. Post a pick if you get one!
> 
> By the way, next to jerky, meatballs and meatloaf are a good way to consume large qty of venison if you are short on recipes I posted a couple in the kitchen.


 Another suggestion on how to use up the venison is to have some made in to summer sausage or bologna. Also, I often times take some of mine and grind it into burger and add some pork. I use that burger for anything that I would use beef burger for. (chili, spaghetti, meatloaf, etc.)


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

Coyote and Wild Boar - If hunted during the deer gun season, hours are the same as for deer gun season. 

Persons hunting coyote or wild boar during the youth deer gun season, the deer gun season, and during the early muzzleloader deer season in October (on three designated areas) must possess a valid hunting license and deer permit with the tag attached and must be using a gun and ammunition legal for deer hunting during that season. Hunter orange must be worn during the youth deer gun season, deer gun season, statewide muzzleloader deer season, and during the early muzzleloader deer season in October (on three designated areas). 


Persons hunting coyotes during the statewide muzzleloader deer season must have a deer permit that is valid for the zone or unit in which they hunt. You may also hunt coyote and wild boar during the statewide muzzleloader deer season with shot no larger than #4 without a valid deer permit. 

If you plan on using your x-bow....plan on getting a ticket unless you have the deer tag. 
Use a shotgun 10ga, or 12ga 3" or 3-12" #4 shot and you are fine. Hours still have to be 1/2 hour before sunrise to sunset same as deer hunting. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Parrothead said:


> Persons hunting coyotes during the statewide muzzleloader deer season must have a deer permit that is valid for the zone or unit in which they hunt. You may also hunt coyote and wild boar during the statewide muzzleloader deer season with shot no larger than #4 without a valid deer permit.
> 
> If you plan on using your x-bow....plan on getting a ticket unless you have the deer tag.
> Use a shotgun 10ga, or 12ga 3" or 3-12" #4 shot and you are fine. Hours still have to be 1/2 hour before sunrise to sunset same as deer hunting.
> ...


Didn't realize that myself. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Have been messaging ODNR back & forth. So now the commint is, If you can have #4 buckshot, which is not legal for deer or even a muzzleloader and then not need a deer tag, then why can't I have a 22-250 which is not legal for deer but ok for yots.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Good question. Post it back when you get an answer.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Header said:


> Have been messaging ODNR back & forth. So now the commint is, If you can have #4 buckshot, which is not legal for deer or even a muzzleloader and then not need a deer tag, then why can't I have a 22-250 which is not legal for deer but ok for yots.


 My guess here is that a shotgun with #4 buckshot would not be effectively used to hunt deer and therefore would not be questioned as to whether the hunter would be tempted to shoot at deer. If they chose to then the kill shot would have to be at rather short range and would be clearly obvious as to what was used. With a 22-250 it would be harder to determine the weapon used by looking at the deer. And with the added range of a 22-250 you would really be tempting those less than honest hunters.


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

My thoughts exactly BKR. Just to clarify that is #4 shot...not #4buck. Big Difference in size there. In case you want to see here is a good link. 
http://www.hunter-ed.com/id/course/ch2_shotgun_ammo.htm

They finally allowed the use of #4 shot (except waterfowl hunters can use any size non-tox shot) so that small game hunters can continue to hunt during the last few days of the pheasant season. I was happy they did that and wouldn't mind seeing it for the regular deer season. ANyone remember the 2 week long deer season we had a few years back. I am still working on finding the regs for that year but I believe they allowed it the second week then also. Still had to wear hunter orange unless waterfowl hunting though.
Kinda p's me off though because I really don't deer hunt anymore. I would rather chase pheasants that week. Oh well, beats getting shot in the head by some whack-o who can't tell the diff between me being on 2 legs and a deer being on 4.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Parrothead said:


> ANyone remember the 2 week long deer season we had a few years back. I am still working on finding the regs for that year but I believe they allowed it the second week then also.


 I believe you are right on that. It seems to me that the regs changed for the second week.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Here is what I read:
Statewide Muzzleloader Deer Season - It is lawful to hunt legal game and furbearers (including coyote and wild boar) with shot shells containing shot no larger than #4 (except waterfowl hunters may use larger steel shot). If you are hunting coyote during the statewide muzzleloader deer season with a device that is lawful for deer hunting, you must also have a special deer permit with the temporary tag attached that is valid for the zone or unit being hunted.
Here is my comment:
So reading this I may be in the woods with a weapon not lawful for deer, such as a 22-250 rifle so I would not need a deer permit, and still hunt coyote. 
Here is their comment:
It is lawful to hunt coyote during the muzzleloader season with shot shells containing shot no large than #4, you can not be hunting with a high powered rifle. If you have additional questions, please call 1-800-945-3543. Thank you.

I still will call and ask.


----------



## noboatdave (May 5, 2004)

You are reading under the deer regulations, look under the coyote regulations.

Coyote and Wild Boar - If hunted during the deer gun season, hours are the same as for deer gun season.

Persons hunting coyote or wild boar during the youth deer gun season, the deer gun season, and during the early muzzleloader deer season in October (on three designated areas) must possess a valid hunting license and deer permit with the tag attached and must be using a gun and ammunition legal for deer hunting during that season. Hunter orange must be worn during the youth deer gun season, deer gun season, statewide muzzleloader deer season, and during the early muzzleloader deer season in October (on three designated areas).

*Persons hunting coyotes during the statewide muzzleloader deer season must have a deer permit that is valid for the zone or unit in which they hunt. You may also hunt coyote and wild boar during the statewide muzzleloader deer season with shot no larger than #4 without a valid deer permit. *


----------



## Parrothead (Apr 15, 2004)

that is pretty much what I said in my post... it says if you hunt coyote during the muzzleloader season you can do it with a shotgun using no larger than #4 shot. It doesnt say you can use a rifle. It spefically says you must use a shotgun with shot no larger than #4. Or the option of using legal deer hunting methods (xbow, bow, ml rifle) and must have valid deer tag w/tag attached .blah blah blah.....sounds pretty cut and dry to me.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Yep, That's it, we are allowed to hunt coyote with a shotgun with no larger than #4 shot during mzldr season. Man that does not make for a long shot. Guess I'll just go and have some fun and not yot hunt. After mzldr season we can use about whatever we want. She made the comment about too many other hunters in the area. I think they are worried about taking a deer with the rifle. That's just ridiculous. If I'm going to take a deer illegally it would not matter what week it would be and the poacher would not turn it in any ways.
I feel the 22-250 is to small a round to affectively kill the deer. But I'll go with what she said and just go out and enjoy the woods, with no weapon maybe a camera.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

I late jumping in on this thread guys, but, in case you forgot what they look like, here you go.
Got this one just before it got to the Goose decoys in a field just outside of Chipp. Lake.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Now that's the way to handle a coyote! Pretty cool! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

Poor little doggie you shot there  . Yea baby, that's what I'm talking about. Way to go  . A friend of my son wants the hide whenever I get out to try(try) to get one. I've been reading over on the Ohio Sportsman site about skinning right away(within 24hrs) and how fast they can turn bad & green.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I saw a guy today that got one. He was just heading back to his truck carrying it and a shotgun. It right next to the Scioto River in northern Delaware county.


----------

